# Just pulled the trigger on LXmini parts



## Tom Porlick (Feb 9, 2017)

My bonus cleared this morning, so I ordered the parts from Madisound and an Outlaw Model 5000 amp. I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

:yay: Congrats, Tom! As others have said in your other thread, you won't be sorry. :yay2:


----------



## Tom Porlick (Feb 9, 2017)

Parts were waiting when I got home - man those drivers are little. Hard to believe they can do what everyone says.

I'll be painting a lot of parts tonight!


----------



## Tom Porlick (Feb 9, 2017)

The MDF can soak up a lot of paint at the cut edges. I gave it two good coats of primer, with plenty of drying time in between. Then I applied auto body spot putty, wet sanded it smooth with 320 grit, and a final coat of primer before spraying on the enamel color.

I suggest ordering the spade connectors for the drivers, because the ones on the 4" are quite small and I had to scrounge around a bit to find ones that worked. If you're counting on Radio Shack to have them, you'll be out of luck.

I assembled speaker wires from standard banana connectors, and when I plugged them into the connectors under the base I found that they hit the floor because the rubber feet are too short to provide proper clearance! That's the only reason I don't give the kit five stars.

Sonically, the LXminis are amazing, the online reviews don't overstate their performance. One of the first things I put on was Pink Floyd's Wish You Were Here, and all of that echoey, spinning off into infinity stuff was rendered with perfect clarity. Miles Davis’ Kind of Blue (192/24 from HDTracks) is expansive: the crackle at the edges of Mile’s tone is crisp, Trane and Cannonball punchy and focused, Cobb’s cymbals so present that it really was like he was in the room with me.

Siegfried Linkwitz is a genius. Build these, when you're done you'll only be sorry that you hadn't done it sooner.


----------

